# Lynx or bobcat?



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

I was walking through our cabin property in Graying yesterday and saw what appeared to be a large cat running across a field. I kept walking and it came out about 15yds infront of me and looked and ran. It was probably 40-50lbs with short pointy ears and was gray with some black. It was maybe 2ft tall. But I cant decide if it was a lynx or bobcat because (unless my eyes were playing tricks) it had a long bushy tall. Our neighbors have said they've seen them on our property but we never had and I was just curious as to what it was. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

In my expert opinion, cougar.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Did it look like this. Bobcat


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

We dont have Lynx in the lower. You were fortunate to have such an encounter with a cat.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Like was said, we don't have Lynx here and both lynx and bobcat have a short stub of a tail. You said long bushy tail ... I'm wondering if maybe you saw a grey fox.


----------



## shanejo (Oct 28, 2011)

It had the face of a bobcat but tail of a fox unless my I was seeing stuff. Don't know what it was then. I didn't know there were only lynx in U.P. thanks for the info.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

shanejo said:


> I didn't know there were only lynx in U.P.


I think even their existense there is doubtful, and at the most ... very extremely rare.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

swampbuck said:


> We dont have Lynx in the lower. You were fortunate to have such an encounter with a cat.


Oh we do have a few Lynx around. Whether they are escaped pets is the only question.

Good hunting!


----------

